# Wired brake system



## vinjack142 (Jun 11, 2005)

Has anyone out there wired a brake system to their Tomy track using the wall wart supplied with the race set so a controler with a brake can be used? If so where does the brake wire tap into?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Remember that if you have a polarity-sensitive controller, you will only be able to run in one direction.


----------



## Manning (Mar 2, 2004)

Wiring schematic with reversing switches. I adapted it for individual wall warts for my track. Works great. 

http://www.professormotor.com/wiringschematic3.shtml


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Sorry there AFXToo, I was correct when I posted, prior to the PM schematic link (which is the same one I used on my own track) or any mention of reversing switches. If you used the Tomy terminal track and your correct brake idea, if you had a positive-gate controller you would have to run the track clockwise. The normal Tyco and Tomy sets, dominantly run counter-clockwise, use a negative gate setup to do so.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

No problem AFXToo, I had just figured the warning was appropriate as the original post does make it sound like it was going to be done through the standard terminal track.


----------



## vinjack142 (Jun 11, 2005)

*Tomy Brake wireing*



vinjack142 said:


> Has anyone out there wired a brake system to their Tomy track using the wall wart supplied with the race set so a controler with a brake can be used? If so where does the brake wire tap into? :confused
> 
> Tomy wall warts usually have a solid black wire and a black wire with a white strip. Make sure the arrow indicator on the track terminal plug is pointing in the direction you want the cars to travel. Using a volt meter, verify which wire is positive and which wire is negative. Then follow the diagram posted. My club has been running box stock to SS ceramic magnet cars on this for a year with out any problems.


----------

